# Float fishing



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally got to float fish for the first time of the season. Conditions were not ideal but I pulled 6 fish in about 3 hours. All caught on small pink sacs fished about 6’ deep in slow moving holes.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow man that had to be a blast oh did any get bonked ? hahahaah


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bonked 1


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice wonder what makes them turn purple in the river?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> Nice wonder what makes them turn purple in the river?


they cameflage-blend in-to get easier food.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> View attachment 330665
> View attachment 330663
> View attachment 330659
> View attachment 330667
> ...


nice fish
can you describe the proces how you fish float rod,i never did that,like to know what is defrence from regular fishing.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you mean Centerpin float fishing vs Spin noodle rod float fishing


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

that's a cool looking rod. the purple reel is a standout too!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The reels a John Milner kingfisher 5” with handles from Josh Roelofson. Rods a 13’ beater mutant.. base sections from a Sheffield dr2 mid and end are from a cheapo riversider, I vinyl wrapped it with a $5 sheet of carbon fiber vinyl wrap from eBay. I don’t feel guilty abusing the rod.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Do you mean Centerpin float fishing vs Spin noodle rod float fishing


yes


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The most important part of float fishing is reading the water, Knowing where the fish sit in different conditions, And controlling how much line you have between the tip of your rod and the float. Tons of tutorials on YouTube and the internet on How to Centerpin fish. For a rig I usually run a 6 gram -8/9 gram float, split shot below the float to balance it out, a generous amount of split shot down to about 10” above my hook with shot placement depending on flow and clarity, I use size 8 Raven specialist hooks. In a nutshell to fight the fish with a Centerpin You’re using your hand to control the amount of pressure you’re putting on the fish / spool. Everyone has their own way of casting, it’s all timing. One good long trip to the river and I figured out how to cast then takes time to practice. Now I don’t ever want to drift fish with a spin reel again unless I have no other option.


----------

